# Projct Black Venge



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

My new bike came in today. It isn't built up yet but I should be able to ride it on Sunday. It is a 54cm S Works Venge with Dura Ace group.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

awesome bike! Have you thought about making the tape white?


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks jason07. I am going to use white bar tape.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

no no no, don't do it! have you thought about a black saddle?


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

I think I am going to keep the white for a while. My Tarmac has black bar tape and saddle. When the white gets to the point where I can't mke it look clean I will change it.


----------



## Mello Velo (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice looking bike!


----------



## fatdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bike looks sweet!

I agree that white bar tape would look the best - baby wipes IMHO are great for keeping it clean!


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm jealous! Anyway, congrats on getting a VENGE!


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like a great bike. I too would put white bar tape and white pedals on it. I think it would really set it off


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

sweet bike, let us know how it rides.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice bike! which handlebars are those?


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I have not had a chance to ride the bike yet. I just got back from vacation and I should be able to ride it tomorrow. rubbersoul the bars are S works carbon bars and I like the way they feel, much better than the bars on my Tarmac.


----------



## pg12340 (Apr 18, 2011)

A guy I know just picked up this same bike. These bikes are sick! congrats on your bike.


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

*Update on the Venge*

I had a chance to put 70 miles on the bike this weekend. I can tell you that the bike performs well. I can get up to speed faster and hold it longer with this bike. I came off a 2009 Tarmac comp with Mavic SL wheels.The Venge isn't a harsh ride, it is a better ride than my Tarmac over bumps and rough roads. The wheels do push you around in heavy cross winds but overall ride nice. I am glad I got the Venge over a Tarmac and if you get a chance to ride one you should.


----------

